# На красных факелов жгуты



## turkjey5

Привет!
Почему слово факел в родительном падеже, а не в предложном падеже?

Заранее большое спасибо!!

Пляша от страшной красоты,
На красных факелов жгуты.
Рукоплещу — кричу — свищу —
Рычу — искры мечу.
-На Красном Коне - автор Марина Ивановна Цветаева


----------



## Maroseika

But for the dot, I'd say this is poetic inversion and due word order would be: Рукоплещу, кричу, свищу на жгуты красных факелов. But with the dot it's really weird.


----------



## MaximVK

Родительный, потому что "рукоплещу на жгуты", а не "рукоплещу на факелы". Другими словами, у красных факелов есть жгуты на которые автор и рукоплещет. Вот еще пример такого построения:

Ты мешаешь спать, работать, думать,
Матерьялизуясь на столе,
В голосах заоконного шума,
*В грязном дна стаканного стекле...*
Алексей Андреев, из сборника "Шаги"


----------



## Maroseika

MaximVK said:


> Родительный, потому что "рукоплещу на жгуты", а не "рукоплещу на факелы".


Но в чем тогда смысл точки после слова "жгуты"?


----------



## covar

Смысла нет никакого.
Особенно порадовал конец сего (стихо)творенья:

_Доколе меня
Не умчит в лазурь
На красное коне — 
Мой Гений!_

_На красно*е* коне_ - это "шедеврально"!


----------



## tacirus

Пляша от страшной красоты,
На красных факелов жгуты.


Читая, я автоматически подставлю : факелах. И никакого оборота в этом я не вижу. Искажаешь русский, сожги свои стихи.


----------



## covar

Точку нужно убрать, я так думаю.
На красных факелов жгуты рукоплещу ... = Рукоплещу на жгуты красных факелов ...
Хотя "рукоплескать на _что-то_" тоже не по-русски звучит.
Можно "рукоплескать _чему-то_ _(кому-то)_".



> Когда толпа вокруг кумирам рукоплещет,
> ...


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> _На красно*е* коне_ - это "шедеврально"!


Опечатка, в оригинале "на красном".



> Хотя "рукоплескать на _что-то_" тоже не по-русски звучит.


Это как раз оправданно, поскольку дальше идут другие глаголы, которые вполне сочетаются с предлогом на.


> Смысла нет никакого.


Это все-таки Цветаева, а не стихи.ру. Поэтому и смысл тут есть, и все что полагается. Только нужны усилия, чтобы понять.


----------



## tacirus

Maroseika said:


> Опечатка, в оригинале "на красном".
> Это все-таки Цветаева, а не стихи.ру. Поэтому и смысл тут есть, и все что полагается. Только нужны усилия, чтобы понять.



Видимо в тот момент у нее были тяжелые отношения с музой. И мне нет до этого дела. За эти строчки ей крепкую двойку.


----------



## Maroseika

tacirus said:


> Видимо в тот момент у нее были тяжелые отношения с музой. И мне нет до этого дела. За эти строчки ей крепкую двойку.


Специалисты считают это произведение гениальным, и я склонен им верить. Все же предлагаю оставить критическое литературоведение в стороне и сосредоточиться на грамматике.


----------



## covar

С грамматикой совсем плохо.
Для сохранения рифмы приходится ставить невозможное ударение:
_Пляша от страшной красоты,
На красных факелов жгуты.
Рукоплещу — кричу — свищу —
Рычу — искр*Ы* мечу._

(Хотя должно быть что-то вроде _Рычу — и *И*скры я мечу._)


----------



## Maroseika

Простите, но с чем тут рифмуется "искры"? 
Читать надо "и́скры", метрика в последней строке не такая, как в других строфах, и это оправдано интонацией, что подчеркивает тире. 
А ваша "исправление" превращает напряженный, рычащий стих Цветаевой в "Уронили в речку мячик".


----------



## covar

"Уронили в речку мячик" гораздо более талантливо написано, чем "Рычу - искры мечу" (хорошо ещё, что не икру).

Сорри, не рифмы, для сохранения ритмики.
Вот эта поэма (полностью) : На красном коне.
Это единственное место, где рвётся ритмика.

И должно быть так (для рифмы):
_
Пляша от страшной красоты,
На красных факелов жгуты.

Рукоплещу — 
кричу — свищу —
* 
Рычу — 
Искры мечу.*_


----------



## Maroseika

Вы очень точно подметили разницу между "Уронили в речку мячик" и Цветаевой: там - рифма, а тут - поэзия.


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> Почему слово факел в родительном падеже, а не в предложном падеже?



Ответ оказался очень простым: поэма в Интернете с опечаткой, на самом деле точки после слова "жгуты" нет. Вот поэма на бумаге.
Таким образом: рукоплещу, кричу, свищу на жгуты красных факелов.


----------



## covar

Maroseika said:


> Ответ оказался очень простым: поэма в Интернете с опечаткой, на самом деле точки после слова "жгуты" нет. Вот поэма на бумаге.
> Таким образом: рукоплещу, кричу, свищу на жгуты красных факелов.


Это не убедительно. Вы дали ссылку на книгу 1992 г. (издание некоего ПТО "Центр"). Редакторы вполне могли самостоятельно исправить непонятные для них места.
В моей ссылке есть примечание: 


> Впервые поэма напечатана в книге: Цветаева М. Разлука (М.,; Берлин:  Геликон, 1922). Спустя год Цветаева напечатала поэму в сокращённом  варианте и без посвящения в своём сборнике «Психея» (Берлин.:  Издательство З. И. Гржебина, 1923). *Приводится по тексту сборника  «Разлука».*


Так что же написано в рукописи Цветаевой?


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Это не убедительно. Вы дали ссылку на книгу 1992 г. (издание некоего ПТО "Центр"). Редакторы вполне могли самостоятельно исправить непонятные для них места.
> В моей ссылке есть примечание:
> 
> Так что же написано в рукописи Цветаевой?


Я дал ссылку не на одну какую-то книжку 1992 года, а на более десятка книг с этой поэмой начиная с 1965 года, - все, что сумел выловить гуглобукс. Ни в одной из них нет варианта с точкой (кроме одного, где не сама поэма, а записанные в строчку выдержки). Как ни крути, а бумажные варианты достоверней того, что неизвестно кем и как пихается в Интернет, - вспомните хотя бы размноженную в тысячах ссылок опечатку в последней строфе. Не думаете же вы, что в Интернет вариант с точкой попал прямиком из рукописи или из первого издания, которое в том же Интернете найти невозможно?


----------

